
Ask HN: Favorite personal/resume/portfolio websites for developers? - jack-greenberg
Which developer websites do you really like and enjoy looking at? Sites the are friendly, clean, clear, whatever, just nice.
======
andrewstetsenko
CVCompiler.com

